# So conflicted!



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I am so conflicted, I really want to wait and get an Oberon with velcro. But my K2 is supposed to ship to me in a week, and I won't have a cover to protect it. I did order a purple Medge, but it won't ship till, the beginning of March. And I want to take me K2 with me, where ever I go.

Its seems as though the only covers available now, are the Cole Haan, and only through Amazon.
For so much $$$$, coincidence, I think not! 
I have the bronze cover in my shopping basket, sighs, I just don't know, what to do! It is pretty...

Helppppppppppppppppppp! lol


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Silly question, but I haven't looked at the specs on the K2, but does it not come with a stock cover like the K1 did?
Just wondering.

edit: I just jumped over to Amazon and looked and from the way I read it, no type of cover included.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I sprung for the $30 amazon cover while I wait for my Oberon cover to arrive. Those C-H covers are nice, but at $120, a little too pricey for my blood.

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

drenee said:


> Silly question, but I haven't looked at the specs on the K2, but does it not come with a stock cover like the K1 did?
> Just wondering.


No, you have to pay $30 for a black, Amazon cover. It looks nicer and more effective than the original -- I sure hope it is! If not, it is going right back to Amazon.

L


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks Leslie, didn't realize you had to pay extra for it.  I hope you all post pics so we can see how they've improved.  
deb


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm waiting for M-edge and Oberon covers.  Neither will ship until March - I'll probably have the M-edge first.  So in the meantime, I bought one of those super cute Kindle cases from the girl on Etsy and I'll have it ready and waiting for my Kindle when it arrives next week.  For $25 and a case I'll be able to use later for other things, that ended up being the best option for me.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

I just can't get behind the black cover, I like more feminine things, I would NEVER use it again!


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm waiting for the Oberon cover with velcro to be available too. I won't have a cover for my K2 so I'll be using it naked.    Going to put in mini pc sleeve bag when I'm not using it though.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Go check out these cute covers! If you don't see a pattern you like, look under the "sold" items -- you can choose any of those fabrics and she will make you one.

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&section_id=5433283


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> Go check out these cute covers! If you don't see a pattern you like, look under the "sold" items -- you can choose any of those fabrics and she will make you one.
> 
> http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&section_id=5433283


Actually this it the link directly to her Kindle cases...
http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5172147&section_id=5946184

and she ships super fast, even if you special order...!


----------



## astromusic (Feb 12, 2009)

MineKinder said:


> I just can't get behind the black cover, I like more feminine things, I would NEVER use it again!


Yeah, being of the male persuation, I went for the black cover, just for that reason 

However, check out the other thread where someone posted their plan to buy the cheaper black cover, and then cover that in fabric. If you are handy that way, it may work for you!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*MK...you could try one of the WaterField cases. They don't have the K2 cases ready yet but you may be able to find one to fit that will protect your K2 until you figure out what you'd like to do. They do sell padded ones for protection. Once you do figure out what cover you'd like, you could use the case/bag for some other gadget you may have. Here's the link for the pre-order on the K2 cases...not due to ship until March 10th.

http://www.sfbags.com/products/kindle/kindlecase.htm

Hope this helps *


----------



## Dazlyn (Dec 20, 2008)

I bought the ugly black cover and I plan on covering it in fabric.  I'm hoping I will be able to make "slipcovers" for it so that I can change it whenever I am in the mood.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Dazlyn said:


> I bought the ugly black cover and I plan on covering it in fabric. I'm hoping I will be able to make "slipcovers" for it so that I can change it whenever I am in the mood.


That's a cool idea....and I'm dating myself but that reminds me of those fabric Pappagallo purses that many of us probably had back in the day. They had the different fabrics that buttoned on for matching with outfits.


----------



## crosj (Nov 8, 2008)

I have the oberon cover (tree of life) with velcro.  Just for the heck of it I put K2 into my case and it fits just fine.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

What about DecalGirl, or is it also going to be a few weeks with them?


----------

